# Bodykit



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

Hey Guys if you were to get a bodykit for your sentra/200sx which one would you choose because i cant make my mind up!!!!!
please post links and/or pics guys!
Thanks.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

http://www.b14nissan.org/exterior.html#kits


----------



## MinorThreat (May 19, 2002)

i would say the combat, or the stillen


----------



## mbquart1 (Jul 11, 2002)

I like the VIS racing Invader. Pain to install but looks great...
And whatever they say they do have it for Sentras


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

hm, im thinking of gteting the comabt kit now......hehe, beautiful!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

they do not have it for the sentra. i have checked with VIS themselves. The invader 6 for the sentra does not exist n-e-more.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

Its depends on your taste. IMO I prefer the GTR kit b/c its not to ricey. If you like ricey then obviously the other kits would be appealing.


----------



## mbquart1 (Jul 11, 2002)

VIS does have Invader Type 6 kits in stock for Sentras. Like I said you have to tell them they do. I just got mine last week... Everytime i called they said they didnt have them but when I said I saw one on a car they put me on hold and came back with a price....They have them IN STOCK


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2002)

KdudL said:


> *Its depends on your taste. IMO I prefer the GTR kit b/c its not to ricey. If you like ricey then obviously the other kits would be appealing. *


I like the R33 kit, too. But sometimes ricey is what wins car shows. I also like the Extreme kit... sooooo sexy. I'm still trying to find Z3 fenders, I've seen it on one car and e-mailed the guy about but I have yet to get a reply.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2002)

I like the Drift Kit and even the extreme body kit.


----------

